
U.S. disrupted Internet access of Russian troll factory on day of 2018 midterms - bonyt
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-cyber-command-operation-disrupted-internet-access-of-russian-troll-factory-on-day-of-2018-midterms/2019/02/26/1827fc9e-36d6-11e9-af5b-b51b7ff322e9_story.html
======
luckylion
Non-Paywalled link: [https://outline.com/3reRXn](https://outline.com/3reRXn)

------
dwiguy
well if sources familiar with the matter say so

